# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro 6.2.7 released: ***More S3 inside***

## mohamed73

*Added I747, T999 support  Added I727, T989 (ICS) new security support.  Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version!   Latest Nspro version is available for download on:
-NsPro support area
-NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *PS. No root/patch/downgrade required.*

----------

